
Everything you need to know ahead of the latest Brexit vote - howard941
https://www.independent.ie/incoming/explainer-everything-you-need-to-know-ahead-of-the-latest-brexit-vote-and-why-its-different-to-the-others-37962926.html
======
Derelicts
Thanks for sharing this. "To overturn the March 12 result, she would need at
least 75 lawmakers to change their minds." I don't see Theresa May achieving
that.

------
pmdulaney
Does that headline make sense in British English? As an American, anyway,
"latest" refers to an event that has already happened.

